# New DST



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 921 will take the new DST changeover on Mar 11 or will they update the sw? Just curious.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

L330 was released today, presumably for DST.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> L330 was released today, presumably for DST.


Question, what does DST stand for?


----------



## BarneyM (Jan 18, 2007)

jergenf said:


> Question, what does DST stand for?


Daylight Savings Time??


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, I can confirm the new s/w on my unit. At least they haven't (completely) forgotten us!


----------

